# road race replicas



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I found this place online that sells lots of parts, seems cool..

Anyone here ever ordered from them? Opinions?

Called Road Race Replicas like in the title..


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a lot of Phil's stuff. He does very nice body and decal work. If you are planning on using his wheels for anything other than display however, they require a lot of work to make a smooth runner.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Wheels are exactly what I was considering..please elaborate!!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

They basically are not round....

Later The have lots of his stuff but I won't bother with the wheels anymore however the bodies are cool. I see he's not going to do anymore Resin bodies after the current stock is gone Rockinator


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Try Vincent wheels. Look good and roll smooth.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Did I hear that the new rims are better nowadays??? Anyone??


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

RRR is a good place to get resin bodies and decals. I have a few sets of the early wheels, and they are not all round. I put the good ones on the race cars and the others on show cars. However, I have been told by one of the guys in the club that the later ones are fine. 

I'm sorry to see the body business cut back as Phil made really neat bodies and parts. But I understand that his selection was TOO vast and not all sold well.

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I was really planning on some of those cool looking wheels for custom cars I have planned. I guess I will try one set and see how it goes.

It just seems lame to have all the same old afx wheels on everything, and tjet wheels look awful, just IMO...some of the nearest looking bodies run on that chassis, but those stock wheels....:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've have more than my share of messed up RRR T Jet wheels. The main problem with them is the axle holes not letting the wheel be true. I've had some good sets, but I've had more bad ones. I've heard good things for the most part regarding the AFX/TYCO wheel sets (these are the "new ones" mentioned above. I've yet to try them). The best trick is pre-splining the wheels with a loose axle.

Your better choice wheels are Vincents out of Germany. http://shop.vincent-wheels.de/ These wheels will run true. His tires aren't the best though(more of a urethane compound which I've read work better with routed tracks, and you have to run them consistently to build up the traction. 

Better to spend your wheel money at Vincent, and buy the tires from RRR. The Lo Profile tires at RRR are about the same diameter, but the backs will be narrower than the widest Vincent wheels. RRR's regular and raised white letter tires will work on these rims too, but you'll need to watch your clearances in the wells with the taller tires. Again, the RRR tires will be too narrow for the widest Vincent rims... They will fit, but you'll have empty rim behind them. Also, any of the other silicone tires that fit AFX rims will work with these rims. The issue will be wheel well clearance. The only bad thing about Vincents is the plastic is a little soft, and they don't stand up to repeated removal and replacement.

RRR's decals rock!! His replacement parts are kinda hit and miss. I bought dune buggy roofs that didn't have the mounting pegs that fit in the body.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks slotcarman, appreciate that. Not sure what pre splining the wheel with a loose axle means though..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Leonus, if you are like me: race a few parade laps here and there, and occasionally race with family and friends who come over and see the track, THESE rims are fine.

If your racing in a league, and points, and are competative, don't buy them.

RRR emergency/police decals are a must for every race box.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pre-splining means putting an axle into the wheel and removing it before pressing it onto the axle on the chassis. You have a little bit more control getting it on center and not off on a tangent that way. It's no guarantee you'll end up with a true rolling wheel, but it does slightly improve your odds. It also helps if your loose axle has the sharp edge removed. This step isn't required with Vincents...


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

I'm not in a league or competitive. Its all for fun only. 90% of the time its just me tinkering and doing laps.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

leonus said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm not in a league or competitive. Its all for fun only. 90% of the time its just me tinkering and doing laps.


Then I say have at em. The selection is great and they do look amazing.

That's the case for most of us. Build a custom car, set it up with cool rims, do a few laps then put it on display for all to envy.

I have to agree on his decals. Some of the best available today. Beware though, once you start it's hard to stop!!! I have 2 small photo albums full of decals lol!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Did I hear that the new rims are better nowadays??? Anyone??


Joe,
His new AFX style wheels are WAY better (rounder) then his normal fare.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have had good luck with his narrow style wheels. They don't rub the wheel wells like the others may. Phil is a very nice guy. He used to live in Missouri and attend the St. Louis show. Always a smile and a ton of information.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

The tjet wheels look great but need a lot of careful work to make run decently . the afx wheels are great , I've mounted up about 30 or so sets and 90% of them are nice and smooth . especially if you use good tires on the rear


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I love RRR's bodies, parts and decals. I have purchased a lot of tire/wheel sets. The NASCAR sets are unique and look great. I believe I have had more tires out of round than wheels being the problem. The tires also dont grip very well IMO. If I could find the right size replacement tire ( the wheels are a unique width ) I would buy more.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One observation regarding RRR T Jet wheels. A lot of the tires are out of whack because RRR installs them on the rims while they are on the sprue. This causes deformities in the tires and they don't seem to ever get rid of the sprue dimples on the back side. Installing his new super tires does help, but if the rim is messed up to begin with, this isn't going to fix the problem.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Lots of good info here, thanks guys. Its a real help to have a source of so much wisdom here. Saves alot of money, time, and potential frustration, and I appreciate it!

I went ahead and ordered some wheels for my one tjet (so far) they from Vincent. Anyone know how long shipping will be from Germany?

I am planning on getting rrr wheels for my afx camaros. Tires shouldn't be a problem on those, since they ship with fronts only, and you use your own rears.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

When I've ordered wheels or won them on Ebay (He used to list 3 set lots), it took 2-3 weeks to get them. It partly depends on how fast he ships them.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> When I've ordered wheels or won them on Ebay (He used to list 3 set lots), it took 2-3 weeks to get them. It partly depends on how fast he ships them.


I "Think" Jag & maybe Buds Ho are carrying them too (???)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

mIke Vitale of Mev is carrying them. The are listed on his site

Mario


----------

